

Secure Website Authentication Using GPG Keys - a0
http://neverfear.org/blog/view/3/Secure_website_authentication_using_GPG_keys

======
Eifrig
The root cert aside and with all the other ssl deficiencies all browsers
support it! Usability is imo the issue if more than a handful of people need
to access the site. RFC6509
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6509](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6509) shows
crypto independent of any PKI. Implemented running in Javasrcipt and HTML5 as
open source www.certivox.org where unlike Diffie-Hellman the key agreement is
authenticated. No passwords, usernames... nothing.

------
Zash
I had a hacky wiki based on GPG-signed text files:
[https://gist.github.com/Zash/3804318](https://gist.github.com/Zash/3804318)
Editing was done through a shell script that fetched the source, invoked my
editor, signed and uploaded the signed text back.

------
quesera
When https was invented, we imagined that users would have personal
certificates for authentication (&c).

